# Hello Form Austria



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi

My name is Serena and I live in Vienna, Austria and I'm 23 years old.
Today I got my first two pet-mice from a local petshop.
They're black tan does and supposedly sisters. I bought them 'cause I really like this color and was surprised to see it in a shop. Normally they only have the white ones with red eyes (PEWs?) and black or brown spottet mice (broken?).
atm they are investigating the cage, which is quite amusing :lol: they don't seem scared by people, but obviously aren't used to being handled a lot, so I'll have to work on that. I'm thinking of putting my hand in a few times a day for like 10 minutes and just letting them have a sniff and a nibble if they want, and when tey're used to it offering some treats. (tried giving them some mealworms, they weren't the least bit interested :shock: ) Look quite healthy, too. nice shiny coat, clear eyes, clean nose, no respiratory noises, I hope they stay like that. If they do I'm thinking of getting two more does in 3 to 4 weeks time or so, so I have 4 in total. Should be a nice group.

I don't have the intention to breed mice anytime soon (don't want a smelly buck in my bedroom  ), but I'd like to try it sometime.
so the information-gathering already starts ^^


one of the two mousies

looks more greyish in this picture, I think its from the flash and the blue cagewire...


the cage

greetings to all


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely does! We're glad to have you.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! There are some great taming ideas around here, one of which is when you watch tv with your hand in the mouse's tank. You forget about the mice, becoming less nervous, and the mice acclimate to you. Hope this helps, you have really cute mice. : )


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks everybody 

@Frizzle: I have to try that one ^^
just hope they aren't overwhelmed 

I'm thinking of prophylactically treating them against parasites, so I'll have to take them out (It's a spoton agains mites, fleas and some kinds of worms and contains selamectin). 
But first I want to let them acclimate a bit, the transport was stressful enough I imagine.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!  
I have just heard from my son what a beautiful place Vienna is(he auditioned for Vienna State Ballet on Sunday) It's funny that I'm now saying "Hi" to someone from Vienna! Happy Mousing!


----------

